# Need Help With HTML Tables for Forum



## OrbitzXT (Aug 22, 2010)

Disclaimer: I know virtually nothing about HTML, I just happen to be a gamer that is part of a clan. What I'd like to do on one of our clan's forum posts is to create a table to neatly list Starcraft 2 Character Names, Character Codes, and their Forum Names. So 3 columns and however many rows I need for however many people there are.

The clan's forum has three buttons, 'Insert Table' 'Insert Row' 'Insert Column'. I've tried to toy around with these but not very good results, so as always I turn to this great community here for some help. 

I googled some things and thought I could use code similar to this...

http://www.htmlcodetutorial.com/tables/_TD_COLSPAN.html

...then just edit it for my own needs, but that didn't work. The clan's website uses [ and ] instead of < and >, so like a noob I tried to replace the <'s with ['s and >'s with ]'s but no luck. So yeah...any help would be hugely appreciated, thank you so much.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 22, 2010)

Try this:


```
<table border="1">
	<tr>
		<td colspan=3 bgcolor="#99CCFF">
		<center>SC2 Stuff</center>
		</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<th>
		Name
		</th>
		<th>
		Character Code
		</th>
		<th>
		Forum Name
		</th>
	</tr>
<!--Copy the between code for each new person added!-->
	<tr>
		<td>
		PVTCaboose
		</td>
		<td>
		226
		</td>
		<td>
		PVTCaboose1337
		</td>
	</tr>
<!--Copy the between code for each new person added!-->
</table>
```


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 23, 2010)

Spoiler



<table><table> defines a table.
<tr></tr> defines a table row.  They break up the table vertically.  It must appear inside of the table element.
<td></td> defines a table division or cell.  They break up the table horizontally.  It must appear inside of the tr element.
<th></th> defines a table head division or cell.  It's the same as td except it changes the font to make text stand out.

This is a great place to get the basics and quickly try stuff (like colspan, rowspan, and borders):
http://www.w3schools.com/html/html_tables.asp



Oh, you are talking about BBCode?  Look at the bottom of the forum and tell us what it says.  On TPU, for example, it says "Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.8.6 Copyright ©2000 - 2010, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd."  The important bit there is "vBulletin."  Every forum software handles tables differently in terms of BBCode.

vBulletin is like this:

```
[plain][table="head"]Header1|Header2|Header3
r1c1|r1c2|r1c3
r2c1|r2c2|r2c3[/table][/plain]
```

Which looks like this:


Header1|Header2|Header3
r1c1|r1c2|r1c3
r2c1|r2c2|r2c3
You might also try to look at help guides on the forum for how to use it.


----------

